# New Pro Angler 12



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, i have just purchased my first Hobie. I am in the process of installing the sounder at the moment, which is going ok. I intend on installing sounder, electric motor and battery, anchor system and making my own Kayak cart. Has anybody got any other tips for pimping out my P.A. I haven't used it yet, will wait for the full moon next time i am home.
Curly......


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrtats curly


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Curley,
I have a PA12 and had a PA14 also.
Best site to see how and what other people do to their rigs is look at the Hobie website forum.
You'll see that it has a section for Pa's exclusively.
Some of the mod's are pretty awsome. Some are pratical and some just a bit over the top.
If your sounder is a Lowrance it should be an easy process. Watch videos of install process. Also other makes and how to's.
re making own trolley. There a a few that have done that, some very good. I personally bought the Hobie unit with punctureproof wheels.
re Anchor systems. Again lots of ideas. I made up my own.
re the Leccie, again there are threads on the Hobie webstite.
The US guys delight in providing lots of details along with vids of their work.
Hope you enjoy it as much as I do  
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks boys. I will take all info on board. I bought some sikaflex yesterday and it says it doesn't stick to poly. Back to Bunnings today for more reading small print.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

curly said:


> I bought some sikaflex yesterday .


Is the sikaflex for the sounder?


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep. In hull install.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Speak to your dealer, I assume Mal from Sunstate. Hobie recommend Marine Goop, end of story. You want it right from the get-go, then Marine Goop sir........


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Great mod if you can be bothered with getting them from the states is the mad frog sideboards alot tougher and look nicer then standard hobie ones and they fit the pa12 or 14


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

curly said:


> Yep. In hull install.


What are you gluing in?


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Already done. Glued my transducer in. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

ryan said:


> Great mod if you can be bothered with getting them from the states is the mad frog sideboards alot tougher and look nicer then standard hobie ones and they fit the pa12 or 14


Yeah they are great..... but you need to be a midget contortionist with telekinetic powers to install them easily......I love them, but they drove me nuts installing them  Probably just my unorthodox methods.... but hey..... much swearing was emitted during the install!

Also a front hatch closed cell foam helps stop the water ingress into the hull / front bucket in sloppy conditions and also does wonders for insulating the front bucket..... ie i put ice in there and it lasts ages for a kill bucket


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

curly said:


> Already done. Glued my transducer in. I'll see how it goes.


Simply out of curiosity, what is the preference to gluing in the transducer rather than using the transducer mounting system?


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Its in the hull safe somewhere it cant get knocked about or damaged is why mines glued in I dont think id like it hanging off somewhere


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Swabio the first one I put on was a bitch then I realized I could reach the nut with multigrips and just screwed it in holding the nut


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

ryan said:


> Its in the hull safe somewhere it cant get knocked about or damaged.
> That is the same for me.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 12, 2009)

Curly you can all way,s come round and take a look at mine, i live in Maryborough just give me a ring on 41233761 or 0405233755 we can arrange a time, only to glad to help.
Reg


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Will do. I'll see how i go for time this break. I was thinkin of going fishing up at burrum freshwater at some stage.


----------

